# Merry Christmas From Cutch, Our Indian Scops Owl



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Best christmas tree decoration ever!












I couldn't help myself, pic taken on phone.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bless him he is sweet.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I take it he is taking to this indoor lark ok then, or is he up to mischief?






(On an off topic note:

How are you managing with weight control after having the HH, this must be quite a bit different as only a small bird to start with?)


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

She's fine, she's used to being inside as she spends the nights inside and most of last winter inside due to the very harsh and heavy snow.

There's no weight issus at all, as we can't fly her openly outside so she's not had any weight dropped for trainning or recall. She gets to eat as much as she wants and stays active by flights around the avairy outside through the day and flights inside through the the night.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Sirvincent said:


> She's fine, she's used to being inside as she spends the nights inside and most of last winter inside due to the very harsh and heavy snow.
> 
> There's no weight issus at all, as we can't fly her openly outside so she's not had any weight dropped for trainning or recall. She gets to eat as much as she wants and stays active by flights around the avairy outside through the day and flights inside through the the night.


Cheers, you've summed it up nicely.

How much would you say he eats a day? Obviously not in excess as I'm sure he'd eat till the cows come home?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

half an adult mouse / weaner rat a day. I give half because I can chop it in half while still frozen and take out all the crap and guts from it, ensuring less waste on the floor and only the good meat, fur and organs for her to eat


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent picture! pretty owl


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

biomass said:


> Excellent picture! pretty owl



ta : victory:


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

what a lovely owl


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Cutch is such a beautiful owl & I love that photograph! ♥


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

IamAshlyRose said:


> Cutch is such a beautiful owl & I love that photograph! ♥


thanks


----------

